# Should i let my cat go through puberty to train him to walk?



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

Currently my male Egyptian Mau is a bit skittish and is scared of everything.
He is only 4 months and very timid so I am assuming he will become more curious and playful an aggressive as he grows in the next couple of months.
Question is, if I neuter him before this time period, will he still become curious and stuff? 
I want him to be in the level so I can train him to walk on a leash.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

You are best to have him neutered by the time he is 5 months old to avoid the risk of him developing the natural behaviour of entire male cats - spraying the home with urine to scent mark.

If he is a timid cat who is wary of humans, having him neutered is not likely to make any difference to his nature. i.e. he will still be timid. He needs plenty of routine and consistency in his life to help him gain confidence and feel settled in your home. Then he will start to feel at ease and happy to play and explore.

Personally I would *never * take a male kitten out on a harness and leash until he had been neutered and microchipped. An entire male who is approaching sexual maturity (as your kitten is) is likely to be highly motivated to look for females to mate with. Such motivation can cause cats to be Houdini-like in their ability to escape from the harness. If yours escaped you could lose him.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

chillminx said:


> You are best to have him neutered by the time he is 5 months old to avoid the risk of him developing the natural behaviour of entire male cats - spraying the home with urine to scent mark.
> 
> If he is a timid cat who is wary of humans, having him neutered is not likely to make any difference to his nature. i.e. he will still be timid. He needs plenty of routine and consistency in his life to help him gain confidence and feel settled in your home. Then he will start to feel at ease and happy to play and explore.
> 
> Personally I would *never * take a male kitten out on a harness and leash until he had been neutered and microchipped. An entire male who is approaching sexual maturity (as your kitten is) is likely to be highly motivated to look for females to mate with. Such motivation can cause cats to be Houdini-like in their ability to escape from the harness. If yours escaped you could lose him.


But wont he be more curious to look for mates when neutered? Making him less fearless to go out in search? Making it easier to train?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

He won't be looking for females to mate with _after _ he's neutered, because he will no longer have the sex hormones driving him to do that. The hormone levels fall over a 3 or 4 week period after the castration has been done.

Cats are quite easy to train, if you are patient and kind with them and they trust you. When your kitten has been neutered he is not going to be distracted by thoughts of finding a female mate when you take him outdoors. He is going to be interested in his surroundings for reasons that are nothing to do with mating.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

I tend to be very impatient  
Its only been 3 days anyways. I think its that he is suddenly in the city where sounds are much diff. 
His breeder had him in an open cattery before so he is used to the outside so hopefully when that gets settled he can start having that roaming feeling.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, you do tend to be very impatient, and you don't really know a lot about cats. I'd take the advice given, as letting him go through puberty will have no influence at all on whether he's able to walk on a lead or not. Please could you tell us what happened to your other Mau kitten and why it's suddenly not in the picture any more?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If his breeder was keeping your kitten in an outdoor cattery it is possible he has had little experience of living indoors in a household and therefore, as you say, is finding all the usual domestic kind of noises frightening. You need to keep him to one room, with his litter boxes, food, water etc so he can gradually adjust. When he seems happier in the one room you can let him explore the house, by increasing his access to rooms day by day.

He will respond best to you being very calm, patient and kind with him. Cats are extremely sensitive to humans' moods, so if you are impatient in your mind he will sense it and it will frighten him. Keep your mind calm and peaceful and this will be conveyed to the kitten. This is important.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

chillminx said:


> If his breeder was keeping your kitten in an outdoor cattery it is possible he has had little experience of living indoors in a household and therefore, as you say, is finding all the usual domestic kind of noises frightening. You need to keep him to one room, with his litter boxes, food, water etc so he can gradually adjust. When he seems happier in the one room you can let him explore the house, by increasing his access to rooms day by day.
> 
> He will respond best to you being very calm, patient and kind with him. Cats are extremely sensitive to humans' moods, so if you are impatient in your mind he will sense it and it will frighten him. Keep your mind calm and peaceful and this will be conveyed to the kitten. This is important.


He is actually warming up very quickly and making friends with the other cat. 
That is a really good point, the noises in a domestic city household is probably different than the outdoors in a rural area.
My issue is less with what he can do and more with that the breeder said he acts a certain way and he does not. 
Only reason im worried is that he doesent directly look at objects and chase things like other kittens do. 
I just hope he hasnt hit his head or injured himself on the kennel ride here.
I heard some pets get hurt on a kennel flight.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

carly87 said:


> Yes, you do tend to be very impatient, and you don't really know a lot about cats. I'd take the advice given, as letting him go through puberty will have no influence at all on whether he's able to walk on a lead or not. Please could you tell us what happened to your other Mau kitten and why it's suddenly not in the picture any more?


We did research and spoke to several people, turns out the cat is likely an ocicat and was sold to us as an Egyptian Mau. 
The cat had no proof as being a mau either
Not only were we lied to but we payed $2000 for him. 
Fraud is something I am not OK with. 
After a lengthy argument with the store they promised to refund the money so we had to give the cat back. 
I think the store gets their cats from kitten mills. 
I am pretty sure this shady store sold him as a Mau again even though I insisted they do research on breeds. 
It was sad though cause he was actually a very active and affectionate cat and would probably be good on a leash.
Never buying from a pet store again.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'd add that most cats do not walk like a dog will. Most of your time will be spent standing still holding the lead whilst the cat sniffs things.

For about 5 minutes. Then 2 steps and another 5 minutes sniffing.

At least that's what mine did until I gave up and just let him out without the harness.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> We did research and spoke to several people, turns out the cat is likely an ocicat and was sold to us as an Egyptian Mau.
> The cat had no proof as being a mau either
> Not only were we lied to but we payed $2000 for him.
> Fraud is something I am not OK with.
> ...


Poor cat.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

MilleD said:


> I'd add that most cats do not walk like a dog will. Most of your time will be spent standing still holding the lead whilst the cat sniffs things.
> 
> For about 5 minutes. Then 2 steps and another 5 minutes sniffing.
> 
> At least that's what mine did until I gave up and just let him out without the harness.


I dont mind that at all. 
My first cat, the most affectionate cutest Siamese red-point ever is a just afraid of anything outside, but we got him at 8 months. 
I just want the mau not to be afraid of the outside.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

What a pity you couldn't have come to an agreement with the pet store and kept the previous kitten. It sounds as though he was a perfect match for you, being active and affectionate, and might have taken to going out on a leash.

I understand you felt ripped off paying $2000 but if he was an Occicat that was probably a fair price for him anyway. He was certainly a beautiful looking kitten.

I suppose there is always the risk of a cat being mishandled or stressed during a flight, or even on a long car journey with a courier. I assume you saw the Mau kitten in his home at least once before you bought him, as being a cautious person you wouldn't buy a kitten unseen. How does he seem now, compared to how he was when you first saw him in his home? Has the kitten been checked over by the vet since you got him?


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

chillminx said:


> What a pity you couldn't have come to an agreement with the pet store and kept the previous kitten. It sounds as though he was a perfect match for you, being active and affectionate, and might have taken to going out on a leash.
> 
> I understand you felt ripped off paying $2000 but if he was an Occicat that was probably a fair price for him anyway. He was certainly a beautiful looking kitten.


He actually had some behavioral problems that indicate he wasn't reared properly or weaned off his mother too soon. 
He also had very little boundary and respect issues and wouldn't groom nearly as much as our mau or are other cat. 
He also ate the food of our other cat and didnt know not to. 
He would also use the other cats litter. 
Basically he didnt give a shit and was always hungry for food. 
Also wouldent let us hold him. 
The mau is very well behaved and will at least stay on your lap still. 
The mau comes off as more intelligent overall and apparently he is very smart from what his breeder said, which is why i need to break him of his fear slowly. 
I think he is also starting to follow my gf around more so it seems he is already choosing his human, he even jumped up last night to sleep on her side. 
Maybe she reminds of the breeder.

Also we always wanted an Egyptian Mau. 
I have had a strong connection with my other cat and feel like I will with this one. 
The ocicat would seems like the type that would be the same towards anyone who gives him food or got him out of a pet store. 
Its kind of like a dog, loyal to anyone or anything that rears it.

I rather have have a cat that bonds mutually with me, not just cause I got it. 
An animal is a waste just to get if you aren't going to spend time with it and impart your ideals on it. 
I see how others treat cats, like furniture, cute little toys. 
I want to be one with the cat and have the cat be one with me.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> He actually had some behavioral problems that indicate he wasn't reared properly or weaned off his mother too soon.
> He also had very little boundary and respect issues and wouldn't groom nearly as much as our mau or are other cat.
> *He also ate the food of our other cat and didnt know not to.
> He would also use the other cats litter.
> ...


By this reasoning I should get rid of all three of my cats.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

anachronism said:


> By this reasoning I should get rid of all three of my cats.


Maybe you need to get better cat breeds or be a better owner.
I tested my first cat for level of intelligence and connection to me at the store. 
She was the only one that passed my tests and then some. 
The Ocicat we returned was due to my gf unscientific approach and she was hyped up on coffee. 
The mau is supposed to have all the traits as promised by the breeder.
People who get an animal because they feel sorry for them make me sick to my stomach. 
Its a self-serving satisfaction, oh look, im such a good person, I adopted a stray. 
I treat my cats like royalty because I choose royalty and they shower me with cuteness and stuff. 
It is mutual. 
The level of cuteness I get from my cat equates to the attention and love I show them.
I dont buy a cat I dont examine. I am the cat whisperer....


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> Maybe you need to get better cat breeds or be a better owner.
> I tested my first cat for level of intelligence and connection to me at the store.
> She was the only one that passed my tests and then some.
> The Ocicat we returned was due to my gf unscientific approach and she was hyped up on coffee.
> ...


Then I think you need to speak a little louder cos you dont have a clue about cats. I'm actually amused you are telling me to be a better owner, my cats are intelligent and want for nothing whereas you took your cat back to a store you admitted usings kitten mills without a single thought or care about what is going to happen to him now.

My cats are contrary, most cats are. They want whatever is in the other dishes. Your cat was still a kitten. They are generally always hungry, they are fast growing animals that need a lot of calories as they are pretty active. My cats will tolerate a bit of handling but when they have had enough they let me know and I let them down. The kitten isnt a fan for some reason, My oldest cat will let me hold him for a short time but I dont think he feels secure being held. My middle cat if he is in the mood will let me lay him on his back and blow raspberries on his tummy. But the crucial thing is that they are animals with their own wants and dislikes.

You dont seem to grasp this, a cuddly toy cat sounds about right for your knowledge level


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> He actually had some behavioral problems that indicate he wasn't reared properly or weaned off his mother too soon.
> He also had very little boundary and respect issues and wouldn't groom nearly as much as our mau or are other cat.
> He also ate the food of our other cat and didnt know not to.
> He would also use the other cats litter.
> ...


Oh well, no wonder you got rid of him.

How DARE he always be hungry? Unforgivable.

Personally, I don't think you're fit to own any animal.

People who feel sorry for animals may "make you sick to your stomach", but then those who get animals and get rid of them on a whim, because they've seen something that is better looking make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't know about cat whisperer you sound like an utter fruit loop. @lymorelynn Think this one needs help finding his bridge to go back under...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> As stated, he was returned due to fraud on the sellers account.
> If you read my whole statement, its not about looks, its about connection to the animal and being one with the animal .
> The only reason I am on this forum is because I was wondering if he was hurt in his transport on flight which could explain the way his eye cant coordinate.
> Would you raise a child that is reared with the best intentions and supported by the most funds?
> ...


Except when they don't do what you want them to.

If you are concerned your new cat has been hurt in transit then I suggest you get them checked over by a vet


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> As stated, he was returned due to fraud on the sellers account.
> If you read my whole statement, its not about looks, its about connection to the animal and being one with the animal .
> The only reason I am on this forum is because I was wondering if he was hurt in his transport on flight which could explain the way his eye cant coordinate.
> Would you raise a child that is reared with the best intentions and supported by the most funds?
> ...


You're fooling nobody.

You bought a cat from a shop and took it back to the shop when it didn't suit.

You have no clue where that poor cat will end up and neither do you care.

Treat them like royalty? Don't make me laugh.

Why are you buying kittens from a shop? Could it be that most reputable Breeders wouldn't let you anywhere near their kittens with your horrible attitude?


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

Sweety said:


> You're fooling nobody.
> 
> You bought a cat from a shop and took it back to the shop when it didn't suit.
> 
> ...


The Mau i bought was from a CFA certified breeder. 
The first one was from the shop but that is because I was unaware that pet stores commit fraud and get cats from kitten mills.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

Matrod said:


> Except when they don't do what you want them to.
> 
> If you are concerned your new cat has been hurt in transit then I suggest you get them checked over by a vet


Its the weird eye coordination that kinds freaks me out, it might be because the little guy is still growing though and is big for his size. 
He is also getting acquainted to the new place. 
I am giving it a month and if he still seems off, i am taking him to a vet.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

No-one that I know of gets a rescue cat because they feel sorry for them. Nor because they think they are 'a great person' for helping an unwanted cat.!!  

People adopt rescue cats because they believe the cats deserve a chance of a good home. Rescues are full of beautiful cats of all ages, sizes and levels of intelligence. The cats have done nothing wrong, it is the humans who abandon them or mistreat them who are at fault. Why should the cats pay the price all their lives for human selfishness and greed?

You are not a cat whisperer. If you were you would love all cats and regard it as a welcome challenge to successfully rehabilitate one who had a bad start in life. All you seem to want is a docile pedigree cat who comes ready-made-easy-to-manage so you won't need to make any adaptations in your life to accommodate them.

It is part of cat etiquette for cats to share litter boxes with other cats in the home. It would be very wrong of you to stop them doing so. 

Cats are opportunists by nature, they will help themselves to each other's food if they are hungry. Buy two microchip feeders to protect each cat's food from the other one. Always give your cats separate feeding stations. Cats like to dine alone. 

If you stick around, you might learn something informative about cats.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

chillminx said:


> No-one that I know of gets a rescue cat because they feel sorry for them. Nor because they think they are 'a great person' for helping an unwanted cat.!!
> 
> People adopt rescue cats because they believe the cats deserve a chance of a good home. Rescues are full of beautiful cats of all ages, sizes and levels of intelligence. The cats have done nothing wrong, it is the humans who abandon them or mistreat them who are at fault. Why should the cats pay the price all their lives for human selfishness and greed?
> 
> ...


Or maybe, the cats will learn from me, it might take 1000s upon 1000s of years, but cats will evolve.
Cats have done nothing wrong? How about having illegitimate children without father figures.
That is why children these days have no moral values and the divorce rate is so high.
They look at cats and get their behaviors.
All these "baby mamas" out there are a direct result of slut cats having kittens out of wedlock.
And now an idiot like Donald Trump is a presidential candidate. 
I also blame liberals for pushing such PC behavior to push ******** to vote for this fool. 
Ever notice the biggest supports of trump are states with the lowest education rates? 
You can blame stray cats for that.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Now you're just being silly, or having a laugh perhaps??

Cats are not humans, so you can't apply human values, culture and belief systems to them. I am sure you are intelligent enough to know that! .........aren't you??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> Its the weird eye coordination that kinds freaks me out, it might be because the little guy is still growing though and is big for his size.
> He is also getting acquainted to the new place.
> I am giving it a month and if he still seems off, i am taking him to a vet.


I wouldn't delay in taking him to a vet if you are so concerned if only to rule out a serious condition
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe.../animal-health/feline-vestibular-disease/6509
I am concerned about what will happen to this poor kitten if he does not come up to your expectations.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> Or maybe, the cats will learn from me, it might take 1000s upon 1000s of years, but cats will evolve.
> Cats have done nothing wrong? How about having illegitimate children without father figures.
> That is why children these days have no moral values and the divorce rate is so high.
> They look at cats and get their behaviors.
> ...


Oh come on :Hilarious this thread is getting ridiculous.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> Or maybe, the cats will learn from me, it might take 1000s upon 1000s of years, but cats will evolve.
> Cats have done nothing wrong? How about having illegitimate children without father figures.
> That is why children these days have no moral values and the divorce rate is so high.
> They look at cats and get their behaviors.
> ...


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> He also ate the food of our other cat and didnt know not to


If that was a problem, you should have separated them at mealtimes.


----------



## Tanmoy Shahid (Oct 3, 2016)

chillminx said:


> Now you're just being silly, or having a laugh perhaps??
> 
> Cats are not humans, so you can't apply human values, culture and belief systems to them. I am sure you are intelligent enough to know that! .........aren't you??





chillminx said:


> Now you're just being silly, or having a laugh perhaps??
> 
> Cats are not humans, so you can't apply human values, culture and belief systems to them. I am sure you are intelligent enough to know that! .........aren't you??


I truly believe that society is being ruined by lack of population control and bastard children of idiots and idiots are most likely to have unprotected sex and breed without proper monetary means to support children. 
On a side note, at what age should I neuter my boy so he can keep his cute face? 
I heard 6 month period is the key. 
I know its not guaranteed but I don't want him to grow that manly Jowl that male cats do.
He has a cute little face I want to keep as cute as possible


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> Its only been 3 days anyways.


What has only been three days?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Tanmoy Shahid said:


> I don't want him to grow that manly Jowl


I have taken on two entire males with very ''manly jowls'' which disappeared after castration, more or less. The huge jowls are to do with male hormones and a few months after castration they tend to become much less evident. They still look like Tom cats but they do not have such massive faces. Actually, I rather like the fat faces on boy cats.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> if he does not come up to your expectations


It appears that the first beautiful kitten (a couple of threads back) did not meet with approval...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Since our OP is no longer with us I am closing this thread :Locktopic


----------

